
My SaaS Startup for Ecommerce: ZhenHub – Ecommerce Command Center - zhenhub
http://www.zhenhub.com
======
zhenhub
Do ecommerce retailers want to have an overview of all their inventory, sales,
shipments and logistics. And are there many other places where they can do
this? Is it all controlled on a single platform or multiple platforms?

